# Thumb releases?



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

I saw a hunting show where the guy had a thumb release hooked onto his loop while waiting. Is this normal, or better yet, the positive of a thumb style? It seems like in low light conditions I fumble a bit too much getting my tru-fire hooked onto my loop (that is something worth shooting is approaching).

I am wondering if getting setup, you can just clip the release on and at the moment of truth pick the bow up and your ready? If you can do that, are there any "safety" locks that prevent the accidental release if you were to brush by while sitting?

Thanks


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Yes most of them you can just hook it on you D loop and leave it hang. There is no safety, works just like a wrist release except you use your thumb to trigger it.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Some have safeties some do not. Many back tension releases do there are many choices. I do not think you'd gain anything speed of shot wise by making the switch. Hooking up a loop in low light is not an issue. If it is try a brighter color of loop, they many dozens of different colors. One other thing is if you change to a thumb trigger you will most likely have to change your anchor point, which in turn changes your peep which in turn makes you re-sight in the bow. It may even change your DL a bit. Not something you want to do during the season.


----------



## willy05 (Nov 19, 2005)

I use a true ball thumb release now, have used a thumb release for close to 25 years, always have left on the bow. With the d-loop now the release can't slide down the string though like the older ones that used to go on the string under your nock. It just feels more comfortable for me pulling with my fingers as aposed to my wrist.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Give a firecracker string loop a try from Osborns Sport Shop in Bear Lake, MI. 

It's standard d-loop served, under tension, around the contact point with fluorescent colored string serving. You can get hot pink, flo yellow, flo orange, or flo green.

Not only that but your string loop will never fray. I've been using the same one since 2007 on at least 8 different bows. 

Also, don't be so quick to jump on the thumb release bandwagon. Almost everyone I see use one do not use it correctly...and actually treat the actuator like a trigger. Typically I see more punching with the thumb trigger release. 

It's not a trigger and should not be shot as one. If you get one...get a good crisp one, one that needs to be cocked, and one that requires a good amount of pressure to actuate it. 

At full draw, you want to wrap your thumb around the barrel and relax your hand until everything is at tension. At this point you simply pull straight back to fire the release. The increasing tension from pulling is what will actuate the release. 

This video gives a much better explanatioin:


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks guys. I like my current release, I think I will move towards a brighter d-loop. Either way, I definitely would not make a move during the season.


----------

